# They r pipin



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Have 2 so far that r cracking (millies) so excited


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Woohoo!!! We'll be waiting for pics of the new sweeties!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome ! Make sure to take pics


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Exciting! Pics.


----------

